# Devils Lake Fishing Reports 4/18/03



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Ice conditions have deteriorated to the point of no longer being safe for foot or
atv travel. Anglers have been fishing the open water bridge areas of the lake and
along the coulees. The most popular spots have been the Six Mile bridge, Hwy 20
bridge, the culverts along Hwy 281, Channel A, and the bridges along the Mauvee
Coulee. A few anglers are also carrying small boats over the rocky shores and
putting in at the bridge areas. Anglers are doing fairly decent on pike, but
walleye action is slow and limited to early morning and evening periods. Anglers
are using smelt, herring, daredevils, jigs with twister tails & minnows. Good Luck
& Good Fishing!!!


----------

